# Is this a Rebellious Stage...?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgive me if I ask obvious questions, or if I ask things that's been asked before. Eevee is my first dog, and I really want to sort this out. 

So two days ago I was out of the house for 20 minutes, and Eevee ate a CD. This was the first time she ever acted out like this. The next day, I was out for five minutes and she tore up a book by the time I got back.

Last night, I pretended to go to bed, with the door open, and came back out in a few minutes. She was chewing on my boyfriend's Nintendo DS.

So it seems like the moment we turn away, she grabs something and starts to chew/destroy it.

I thought it was separation anxiety at first, but now Im not sure of that. 
We moved here over a week ago, and she's only now showing behavior issues.
Everything she destroyed so far has belonged to my boyfriend - is she targeting him? He thinks so, but I think that's really stupid..

I can only think that maybe she's bored of her toys, or maybe her teeth are bothering her. But I dont know for sure. She does not chew anything or grab anything she shouldn't when I am home.

:help:... she's 9 months old. I guess she's a teenager now. Rebellion? Anxiety? Or something else..

She is going to be crated whenever she's unsupervised from now on. I dont know when I can trust her again.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like it could be the dreaded teenage stage. I would up her obedience training during the day and maybe do some nilif nothing in life is free with her.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Sounds like it could be the dreaded teenage stage. I would up her obedience training during the day and maybe do some nilif nothing in life is free with her.


How exactly does NILIF work? Do I make her sit and wait before shes allowed on the couch or bed? Or do I make her do any command, such as down or shake?
Do I take her toys away? Give them one at a time only, and only if she obeys a command?
She sits and waits for my command to eat her food, so that's already not free haha.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure it has a lot to do with the move. She just needs to be reminded that the same rules apply here as they did in the last place. Don't worry, she'll catch on fast. The familiar routine of crating, and supervised free time should have her sorted out in no time.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

liquid said:


> How exactly does NILIF work? Do I make her sit and wait before shes allowed on the couch or bed? Or do I make her do any command, such as down or shake?
> Do I take her toys away? Give them one at a time only, and only if she obeys a command?
> She sits and waits for my command to eat her food, so that's already not free haha.


NILF is where nothing is free ANY privilage they have should be restricted to only when you allow it.
some privliges she has might be
getting on furniture-
free access to toys or chews-
free access to being petted (meaning she comes up and nudges you when she wants to be petted and you comply by petting her)
free access to the house-
free accesss to food-
free access to a certian room like the kitchen or living room-
allowed to beg for food or table scraps-
allowed to climb into your lap whenever she wants-

what i did with Cesar when i started
wasnt allowed to climb onto furniture untill i invited him if he climbed up on his own i would ask him to get off wait for him to ignore the couch then call him up (if i wanted him up)

took all toys and put them into a basket on the floor when we were done playing i picked the toys up and put them away if he went to grab one out i would take it away and put it back and ask him to leave it he only gets toys when i pull them out and has to leave them be when i put them back.

everytime Csar would come up and demand attention i wouldnt look at him i would ignore him till he walked away and left me allone then i would call him over to pet him (if i wanted)

Cesar is not allowed in the kitchen when i am prepareing food. he is also not allowed in my moms bedroom doesnt mater if the door is wide open he cannot go in there.

he doesnt get to eat by himself becuase i always sit there and supervise i dont pester him i dont pet him i dont coo at him i hold the food dish and he eats. when hes done eating the bowl is taken to the kitchen.

if Cesar begs hes banished from the room if he keeps coming back into the room i just keep sending him back out.

if i sit on the floor and i allowed it Cesar would climb all over me litterly on my head,my back whatever he would mual me but he isnt allowed to do that and he never has been so he doesnt if i lie on the floor he will give me space he may sit close to me even touching me but he doesnt climb on me but i often call him to climb into my lap when i want.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Personally, I think it is a combination of both. She is in a new place and she is a teenager. We all know how much human teenagers like to be moved from one home to another. Hahaha. 

In all seriousness, I just think you moved at the wrong time in her life. Not that you shouldn't have moved. I just think it was bad timing and you are getting the result. Don't take that the wrong way. I wouldn't hold back on moving if MY dog was a teenager. Do you get what I am saying?


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

My dogs had a hard time adjusting, they weren't destructive but they were obnoxius. They didn't become destructive until I started dating. If they were not in the same room as me and and my date, something was going to get ate. They were 2 and 3 at the time. Still young, but by no means at a destructive age.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh you dear, sweet lady - a teenager. My boy is just coming out of this stage. Bless you. Valium might be in order. The move didn't help but she was going to go through this no matter what. Your little angel girl is a teenager - I would instigate NILIF as well as that cleansing protocol we talked about before you moved. Be tough though so you end up with a delightful companion. It is time to be demanding of her attention and obedience and reinforce that mommy loves you but you must work for a living like everyone else. In nature she would be helping to hunt and relocating with her pack, possibly baby sitting puppies. She would have work to do - we take our dogs and kids and leave them perpetual babies forever it seems - so get her some work to do and wear her out. A tired teen is a happy teen.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Boy, my B.T. Cayenne never went through this stage, she never chewed on anything but I kept her busy all the time when I was home.. Obedience classes, agility classes which she found amusing! 

How much exercise is Eevee getting? I'd start there. A tired dog won't want to have the energy it takes to chew on something it doesn't like.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

All of my pets act up when they are not getting enough attention from me. Even the cats will be pests, take stuff out of my hands and scratch the furniture. If get out the laser then they are content again. Tanis (being the angel he is) never destroys anything but he will get more impatient with Tiffa. When he does that and Tiffa is stealing things and doing her play growling by herself, I say saddle up, put them in their harnesses and we go for a walkie. Then when we get back everyone is happy again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Sounds like it could be the dreaded teenage stage. I would up her obedience training during the day and maybe do some nilif nothing in life is free with her.


i would also increase her exercise. sounds like she's just not busy enough.  or tired enough.

she may also benefit from some complicated chews...like lamb necks or pork necks or beef ribs..or stuffed kongs.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Personally, I think it is a combination of both. She is in a new place and she is a teenager. We all know how much human teenagers like to be moved from one home to another. Hahaha.
> 
> In all seriousness, I just think you moved at the wrong time in her life. Not that you shouldn't have moved. I just think it was bad timing and you are getting the result. Don't take that the wrong way. I wouldn't hold back on moving if MY dog was a teenager. Do you get what I am saying?


Haha yeah I get what you mean! I love how you really had to make sure I wasnt offended :tongue:



Liz said:


> Oh you dear, sweet lady - a teenager. My boy is just coming out of this stage. Bless you. Valium might be in order. The move didn't help but she was going to go through this no matter what. Your little angel girl is a teenager - I would instigate NILIF as well as that cleansing protocol we talked about before you moved. Be tough though so you end up with a delightful companion. It is time to be demanding of her attention and obedience and reinforce that mommy loves you but you must work for a living like everyone else. In nature she would be helping to hunt and relocating with her pack, possibly baby sitting puppies. She would have work to do - we take our dogs and kids and leave them perpetual babies forever it seems - so get her some work to do and wear her out. A tired teen is a happy teen.


Yes, I'm definitely starting that cleansing protocol, and now NILIF  
I've never had a dog before Eevee, much less a teenage dog. Oh dear...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Boy, my B.T. Cayenne never went through this stage, she never chewed on anything but I kept her busy all the time when I was home.. Obedience classes, agility classes which she found amusing!
> 
> How much exercise is Eevee getting? I'd start there. A tired dog won't want to have the energy it takes to chew on something it doesn't like.





mischiefgrrl said:


> All of my pets act up when they are not getting enough attention from me. Even the cats will be pests, take stuff out of my hands and scratch the furniture. If get out the laser then they are content again. Tanis (being the angel he is) never destroys anything but he will get more impatient with Tiffa. When he does that and Tiffa is stealing things and doing her play growling by herself, I say saddle up, put them in their harnesses and we go for a walkie. Then when we get back everyone is happy again.





magicre said:


> i would also increase her exercise. sounds like she's just not busy enough.  or tired enough.
> 
> she may also benefit from some complicated chews...like lamb necks or pork necks or beef ribs..or stuffed kongs.


I'll admit that she doesnt get enough exercise! We walk 3 times a day, for 10-30 minutes each time, depending on how dang hot it is out. But our walks tend to be casual walks, moseying down a path and enjoying the sun, rather than structured walks that would mentally wear out a dog.

I take her to the park every 2-3 days, and am in the process of teaching her how to fetch. Eevee would much rather go over _there _and sniff that pile of dirt.. :wacko:

Aside from physical exercise, I should exercise her mentally, right? Is that through obedience training?
I'll be the first to admit that I really suck at obedience training, LOL. So I'll need help with that. Eevee knows how to sit, down, stay, and shake, but apparently she only knows it when I have a treat in my hand, or if she wants to go outside. :tsk: Drives me craazy!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sigh, a teenager.
I knew it was going to come, but not this soon and all at once!
Ive been giving my teen the car keys. Bad mom. :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You should join a novice training class. It is extremely mentally challenging for a dog, and is structured so it kind of forces a routine. Plus, at mine they gave us homework so when I'm standing there wondering "hmmm what do we do" I don't have to wing it.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahahaha, I was just thinking, Eevee reminds me of me when I was a teenager.

Perfectly behaved when mom's in the room, but once she turns away... all bets are off.
Will do chores (obedience commands) if there's something in it for me, but otherwise... nope. I'll do it later. I dont want to right now. Omg mom go away youre _SO ANNOYING_.
I just napped in the living room and woke up to a perfectly clean living room, and a teenage dog staring at me with her sweet, angelic expression. She's saying "Mom, when are you gonna go away?"


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> You should join a novice training class. It is extremely mentally challenging for a dog, and is structured so it kind of forces a routine. Plus, at mine they gave us homework so when I'm standing there wondering "hmmm what do we do" I don't have to wing it.


I did consider joining a training class, but Eevee's car anxiety and sickness stopped me from doing so. When we had a trainer, we had him come to our home to work with her.

Im gonna look up if theres a training class close to the new apartment, maybe if its a short enough trip with not many turns she wont vomit.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think the move likely has a lot to do with it. Dogs do not generalize well, I know of dogs who are completely housebroken in their own home but if they are brought to someone else's house or they are moved to a new home they will mess inside, they just don't know the same rules apply. In my house our cats never scratch the couch, we moved the couch to a new room and they immediately began scratching it so they had to entirely relearn that they cannot scratch it.

I would try puppy proofing again and only leaving stuff on tables when you can supervise or if you are testing her (so are still watching but from another room) so you can interrupt her if she tries to steal anything.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I think the move likely has a lot to do with it. Dogs do not generalize well, I know of dogs who are completely housebroken in their own home but if they are brought to someone else's house or they are moved to a new home they will mess inside, they just don't know the same rules apply. In my house our cats never scratch the couch, we moved the couch to a new room and they immediately began scratching it so they had to entirely relearn that they cannot scratch it.
> 
> I would try puppy proofing again and only leaving stuff on tables when you can supervise or if you are testing her (so are still watching but from another room) so you can interrupt her if she tries to steal anything.


That seems likely as well. She hasnt messed in the house, only destroying things though. I think some crate training will remind her that even though we're here now, the same rules apply.
I was testing her when I was pretending to go to bed last night, and I'm glad I did. Caught her right in the act, but couldnt correct it because she immediately got up and came to me.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, it's 90 degrees out.
But Im gonna slap on some sunscreen and take Eevee to the park. Hoping that I wont burn to a crisp out there!

Be back later.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Phew... okay. We're back from the park. Eevee's tired and Im slightly sunburnt but that's okay! The important thing is that she's tired. 
First off, my god it is HOT outside. :target:
Secondly, Eevee is so tired that when we got home she immediately went to lay down, after drinking half her water bowl! 

I took a chance and left her out while I went to shower.. I know, I know.. I need to crate her, but I feel like one of those parents who can only see good in their kids.. and so I give her a million chances to prove that she's a good kid.. I mean dog.

She didnt destroy anything.
I did take the quickest shower in the world, but _she didnt destroy anything_. It looks like she didnt even think about destroying anything. When I hopped out the shower, I stuck my head out the door and saw her laying all stretched out, with her antler between her paws 


This is her right now:







Mom? Cuddles? Can I get cuddles?








No cuddles? Hmmm.. 








So... tired...

Heh, you dont know HOW DANG HAPPY I AM RIGHT NOW!! :whoo:
As you can see, she's surrounded by toys.. lol! I'll be picking those up asap and putting them away.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I just got out of this with Tucker. He was TERRIBLE. He was showing aggression, dominance, and he thought he made all of the rules. HAHA not. So NILIF got tightened down. He got NOTHING. He didn't get his toys, They are my toys. He didn't get to get on the couch, Its my couch. He didn't get to get on my bed, Its MY bed. He wasn't allowed in the kitchen, It MY kitchen. He was not allowed in the bedroom, Its MY room. When he came in at night, he was put in he bed, and had to stay there. No free time. He was allowed in the living room with nothing, and I completely ignored him. My attention was for better things. It took a few days and he decided it sucks, and I guess he would like to share my things rather than be a butt head. We started working with the trainer and now he is being a great boy! He doesn't chew anything. He has limited access to his toys, but now he is allowed to have them if he gives me what I want (sit, down, shake). He is allowed back in bed, but must go when I tell him off, or he will loose the privilege. Still has not earned the right to be loose when we are not home or be allowed on the couch. 



Annie is seven years old. She NEVER went thought this stage.... But she sure is starting it now! She is on the super restricted NILIF and has been for a week. She still isn't giving in.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I just got out of this with Tucker. He was TERRIBLE. He was showing aggression, dominance, and he thought he made all of the rules. HAHA not. So NILIF got tightened down. He got NOTHING. He didn't get his toys, They are my toys. He didn't get to get on the couch, Its my couch. He didn't get to get on my bed, Its MY bed. He wasn't allowed in the kitchen, It MY kitchen. He was not allowed in the bedroom, Its MY room. When he came in at night, he was put in he bed, and had to stay there. No free time. He was allowed in the living room with nothing, and I completely ignored him. My attention was for better things. It took a few days and he decided it sucks, and I guess he would like to share my things rather than be a butt head. We started working with the trainer and now he is being a great boy! He doesn't chew anything. He has limited access to his toys, but now he is allowed to have them if he gives me what I want (sit, down, shake). He is allowed back in bed, but must go when I tell him off, or he will loose the privilege. Still has not earned the right to be loose when we are not home or be allowed on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> Annie is seven years old. She NEVER went thought this stage.... But she sure is starting it now! She is on the super restricted NILIF and has been for a week. She still isn't giving in.


Oh man, how long did it take with Tucker?
I put Eevee's toys away and Im not letting her climb in my lap anymore. I used to let her climb all over me because I liked it haha. But, no more!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We deal with teens differently. I make my teens work hard for everything, we instigate at least one long down per day and lots of obedience training throughout the day. They get tons of exercise and play with the others. I also will have my Marshall in my lap when I choose - and he gets down when I am done. I don't stop loving on them I just make sure they work hard first. My Marshall as one of my teens knows he is my adored one - my shelties don't feel put upon either. That said none have shown aggression or other behavioral issues and if they do show bad behaviour to that extent then they do not get any perks until their behavior settles. Go easy on your Evee. Just get her working for a living and love her after she is done working. A walk is work, a long down is work, a trip to PetSmart can be work. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Liz said:


> We deal with teens differently. I make my teens work hard for everything, we instigate at least one long down per day and lots of obedience training throughout the day. They get tons of exercise and play with the others. I also will have my Marshall in my lap when I choose - and he gets down when I am done. I don't stop loving on them I just make sure they work hard first. My Marshall as one of my teens knows he is my adored one - my shelties don't feel put upon either. That said none have shown aggression or other behavioral issues and if they do show bad behaviour to that extent then they do not get any perks until their behavior settles. Go easy on your Evee. Just get her working for a living and love her after she is done working. A walk is work, a long down is work, a trip to PetSmart can be work. Use it to your advantage.



I agree! Dogs are so different, if I did NILF with my B.T's they probably would destroy things just to get back at me. My guys go every where with me on my days off from work, they also get to go for a run everyday. They are always content being next to me on the floor while I'm at the desk or next to me on the couch when I sit down for a show which isn't often anymore. 

But a tired dog is a happy dog, this I learned from Ceasar Milan..................


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

mental excersize is good but physical is just as important!
some of the things i do with Cesar that really wear his butt out are
swimming-

i walk him down to the lake put a harness on him with a lead walk him out to where i can stand but he cant and make him swim circles around me. its a great excersise that wont harm joints or put strain on them so they can jsut go and go and go till they are too tierd!

bike rideing-

he LOVES this sooo much and it realy gets him focused! and tires him out quickly for now we only go around the block about twice not becuase of him but becuase im friggin outta shape!

frisbee off lead-

or you can use a ball its great way of wearing a dog out to just continuesly getting them to run and chase the toy! escpecielly if you have a dog who chases balls you can get a chuck it and toss them farther.

flirt pole-

flirt poles are great excercise! just 40 minutes will wear you out too!

spring pole-

a spring pole is awsome also you dont need a tough jawed dog to use one any dog can use them and have fun with it too basically they play tug of war against a tree or whatever the pole is attatched to just make sure the toy is soft but sturdy ( i like to use belts from robes they are pretty darn strong and soft too) and all 4 of the dogs feet are on the ground while it pulls. some dogs will back up far enough that only 2 are on the ground thats ok so long as they dont HAVE to be ilke that.

got a motoer scooter?golf cart? 4 wheeler? you can teach her to run along side you while you drive start out wicked slow and put a lead on her and have her beside you not behind you you want to be able to see her use your voice as encouragement and if you could get a second person to walk beside you while you drive she will feel better about it.
my bf is going to teach me how to drive his 4 wheeler so i can have Cesar run or walk beside me.

treadmill-
this comes in SOOOO handy!!! and you can usually get them wicked cheap from a second hand shop like good will or off craigslist jsut make sure its not a manual but an elcetric otehrwise your dog will jsut be standing there!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll definitely be doing more work with Eevee. And I also wont be too harsh with her - she is indeed a sensitive girl. 

She's uninterested in fetch at the park, so what I do is train recall. I'll walk far away from her, and Ill say "Eevee, COME!" And she'll come running toward me at full speed. Its good exercise for her, and reinforces her recall


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

liquid said:


> Thanks guys. I'll definitely be doing more work with Eevee. And I also wont be too harsh with her - she is indeed a sensitive girl.
> 
> She's uninterested in fetch at the park, so what I do is train recall. I'll walk far away from her, and Ill say "Eevee, COME!" And she'll come running toward me at full speed. Its good exercise for her, and reinforces her recall



yeh Cesar is kind of the same he will chase a frisbee though but i need to get one of those kong rubber frisbees cause all otehrs he cracks and shreds after 2 or 3 tosses :/
and balls forget about it he will sorta chase em then just stop.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> Oh man, how long did it take with Tucker?
> I put Eevee's toys away and Im not letting her climb in my lap anymore. I used to let her climb all over me because I liked it haha. But, no more!


It only took Tucker a couple days to get the hint. I think a lot of the ignoring him was because I was so angry with him and quite fed up with his destructiveness and agression. Once he decided he needed my attention, he came and laid down at my side- This was what I was waiting for. I waited a few minutes and started petting on him and giving him lovins. The next day we went to the trainer and started working on obedience in and out of the house. 

We also do the 1 hour long downs at my house. We go on daily walks. We practice all of our obedience every day. 

He gets his toys now, he just has to work for them. He gets his lovins, but he has to work for it. He can lie on the couch with me, but he has to give me what I want first, as well as when I'm done, he gets down.

I would fallow Liz's advice. I don't think Evee is where Tucker was. He was getting very possessive and aggressive with me and my bf, as well as anyone who comes over. He would get in laps uninvited and if they would try to make him go away or tell him "off", he would growl and snap at them. I would start out easy, and give tougher love only if needed. I think she will be fine with a few boundaries that Liz has suggested. Its like Basic NILIF v.s. the NILIF Boot camp edition lol.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Evee is not a hard case - and she isn't displaying any aggression. I will confess I actually love my teens then best - they can be fun. Just be sure you are "She Who Must Be Obeyed" I taught a class and they bought me a shirt with that on it. Loved it! I also have my smooth girl who at 7 years old still pushed me for dominance and is way rough on my boys. She is still kept on a NILIF lifestyle juts to maintain. Sometimes when she is trying hard to please I do feel bad but at the same time she is very clear on acceptable and unacceptable behavior. She is smart and chooses to attack without provocation and instigates many dominance scuffles. She is also my only dog raised by her handler (I will never make that mistake again) and trained only for conformation for a whole year. She was mannerless when she came back home and I feel like the lack of boundaries as a youngster really has set her up for her current lifestyle. She works hard and earns everything but she is loved and cuddled often.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> yeh Cesar is kind of the same he will chase a frisbee though but i need to get one of those kong rubber frisbees cause all otehrs he cracks and shreds after 2 or 3 tosses :/
> and balls forget about it he will sorta chase em then just stop.


She might be more interested in a frisbee, I'll have to buy one. We used to have a purple plastic frisbee that she chewed to death haha but never really chased, since we didnt throw it in the house.



Makovach said:


> It only took Tucker a couple days to get the hint. I think a lot of the ignoring him was because I was so angry with him and quite fed up with his destructiveness and agression. Once he decided he needed my attention, he came and laid down at my side- This was what I was waiting for. I waited a few minutes and started petting on him and giving him lovins. The next day we went to the trainer and started working on obedience in and out of the house.
> 
> We also do the 1 hour long downs at my house. We go on daily walks. We practice all of our obedience every day.
> 
> ...


LOL boot camp edition!
I'll go easy on her, she's not that bad really. She's perfect when Im at home, its just when Im gone or when I turn my back she goes and does something she shouldnt. A lot of it could be attributed to stress and anxiety from the move, so its definitely not entirely her fault.

Today, she barked while I was preparing her food. She never barks, so she scared the heck out of me! I jumped and shrieked a little. I have no idea if she was barking at me, or if she heard something outside. I let it go since I couldnt know for sure. Silly pup. Silly, loud, pup.

I had her wait longer than usual for her food today. She was very good, but I noticed her shaking?? No idea why she would shake.. maybe out of anticipation or something. But it was very weird, and I gave her the command to eat when she stopped shaking.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> Evee is not a hard case - and she isn't displaying any aggression. I will confess I actually love my teens then best - they can be fun. Just be sure you are "She Who Must Be Obeyed" I taught a class and they bought me a shirt with that on it. Loved it! I also have my smooth girl who at 7 years old still pushed me for dominance and is way rough on my boys. She is still kept on a NILIF lifestyle juts to maintain. Sometimes when she is trying hard to please I do feel bad but at the same time she is very clear on acceptable and unacceptable behavior. She is smart and chooses to attack without provocation and instigates many dominance scuffles. She is also my only dog raised by her handler (I will never make that mistake again) and trained only for conformation for a whole year. She was mannerless when she came back home and I feel like the lack of boundaries as a youngster really has set her up for her current lifestyle. She works hard and earns everything but she is loved and cuddled often.


Im glad she's not a hard case, and Im glad everyone is here to help me understand her better.  No, she hasnt shown any aggression at all, toward people or dogs. She's very, very loving. We actually had two repair guys come in the house today and she was very well behaved. She went to greet them and would have licked their dirty hands all day if they let her! She also didnt jump - which I'm glad she's learned to stop jumping on people. And at the park, if there are dogs, she plays non-aggressively and will lick their faces and give tons of kisses to everyone. Someone once told me that was a sign of submission, but I'm no dog expert.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

just remember being firm doesnt mean being mean or bossy it jsut means you expect certian behavior and when she doesnt deliver her punishment is to be ignored and loss of a privlige.
i know of a few people who when they started NILF they ended up with worse problems simply becuase they thought it meant becoming a bully.

theres some forms of NILF where people will tell you to "ignore your dog for an entire week or two"
i dont like that your dog is being punished and it has no clue why its being shunned by you and it doesnt know why thats why i like to follow up with what affection the second the dog stops demanding it so its brain learns to not be demanding.

but once your dog has a good level of respect for you you can give back privaliges with Cesar he now gets on and off the couch freely but he has a respect for it if a guest is on the couch he knows he cannot get up tehre without my telling him.
he knows that when im holding his toy it means its off limits till i hand it to him and say ok or if he has a toy and i take it away it means "this is my toy now"

also when you begin NILF be prepared for a little bit of stubborness on evees part she doesnt understand what is going on now suddenly you are disagreeing with things she has always been allowed to do before
she wont understand and will push you a little (or alot) but jsut stay calm with her as much as possable clear your head in a moment of her stubborness and jsut be consistant dont toss your hands into the air and growl "GRRR!!!! i cant take this dog anymore!! she doestn listen!"

no shes just trying to understand what is expected of her like if your trying to teach her not to climb on you and you lift her off or nudge her off and she gets back on you nudge her off she gets back on you nudge her off and ask her to sit or push her into a lieing position besides you she struggles and gets back on you push her off she trys pushing her way thru your arms to get back on as aggrivateing as this is for you its probably the same for her only she is confused she cannot figure out WHY she isnt allowed on your lap and to get free love like always,wondering what sort of new game this is
"a battle of strength? probably as she is pushing on me ill push back!"
if you get angry she will become confused
if you remain calm and consistant she will start to figure out that "oh maybe its not a game,maybe she means it.."

alot of people automatically think being the "leader" and earning a dogs respect comes from being a "boss" or being demanding when it really should be all about teaching your dog,showing your dog that you are a good leader who can be trusted and is a good provider teaching your dog that rules are their for a reason to make everyone happy
your happy becuase shes not jumping onto of you and
shes happy becuase she can trust you since seh knows what is and isnt expected of her
its all jsut a matter of getting to that point


----------

